# Lights and the Law



## BigJoeW (Jul 17, 2007)

I do not live in Mass. Anyway, I concider myself to be a good citizen.. Inside the 1st 6 months of getting my driver's liscence I witnessed a number of accidents witch I stopped for, one included closing down all but two lanes of a 5 lane road (and the entrance to an apartment complex) At this accident a pop-lock truck pulled up to the scene and turned on tons of strobe lights (the colors I saw were Amber and White coming from the front of the vehichle). I really liked the fact that it caught people's attention to slow them down while everyone was running around in the street aiding one another. Since then I asked an off duty officer at my school dance about putting such lighting in my car in case of an accident or stopping on the side of a road, etc. was legal. 

The explination he gave was that it would be OK for me to install wig-wags in my reverse lights and high beams because they were white. Since then I have done many things to my car, but the point of my writing this was to get opinions of differents officers, but mainly to see if I could get in law where I would be legal in using such lighting, or how I can become legal (obtain a permit or something of that nature). I currently reside in North Carolina. 

Thanks for your time, I really admire all that you do as officers. Thank you for your ongoing service!

~Joe


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

If you do not live in Massachusetts then you must check with your home state about the law on installing those. However, if you are allowed to install wig wags, strobes or any other flashing, blinking, et al lights in your personal vehicle but_ use them in Massachusetts_ you can be cited accordingly, regardless of your good intentions.

The governing CMR's do not limit application of the law to Massachusetts registered vehicles only. I have personally known volunteer firefighters from NY and CT who have been charged for using their lights inappropriately. Since you dont indicate whether you are a VFF or not, I will assume you aren't. Therefore, as John Q. Public deciding to stop for DMV's or crashes in your own vehicle and use lights, at the very least prepare to be questioned intently.

We appreciate the help, but having lights alone doesn't qualify someone in the safe, proper procedures for traffic hazards associated with the above scenarios. You might cause more harm than good. Instead, be alert and detailed when you call for help on your cell phone.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> Instead, be alert and detailed when you call for help on your cell phone.


OT, but speaking of being alert: TWIZZLERS ALERT!

Runnin low, bud!

Gummi Bears are enroute...


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

my school dance- Ahh high school, don't you miss it guys?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

DodgeRam said:


> my school dance- Ahh high school, don't you miss it guys?


Not really...well, except for the disco ball/light thingy...and Rainbow/Sabbath/Trower...just sayin'...


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

*WHACKER*


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

There is a simple solution to all this. Unless your trained in CPR, first responder..keep on driving and call the local pd. Every car accident i have stopped for has been nothing but a headache. Why would you want lights in your car? It just ruins the retail value.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Dont be an idiot, I guarantee you that if you wire your car you will
1) look like a moron
2) get gigged
and its likely someone will trash your car thinkin your a cop.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Big Joe...concider is actually spelled consider, witch...which, liscence...license, explination...explanation, vehichle...vehicle. Maybe you should pay more attention to your english classes in school rather than adding lights to your PC.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

I try to avoid accidents while driving a marked cruiser, never mind my personal car.


----------



## BigJoeW (Jul 17, 2007)

Here is the perfect example, it actually happened last night, I was on the way home from dinner with one of my friends and turns out there was a hit and run, and the two vehicles involved (that stayed) were sitting in the fast lane on the same road of that other big accident I described.. I made sure everyone was ok and then pulled my vehicle up behind theirs. I proceeded to turned on my hazard lights and my rear wig-wags untill local PD showed up because they did not want to move their cars until PD saw the scene (PD here advises that if everyone is ok and cars are operable, they should be moved out of traffic). This alerted oncoming traffic something was going on and actually gave them more time to merge. The officer who arrived at the scene just asked if i was involved and I explained I had pulled up after the fact to just give a little extra light to oncoming traffic, he was very appriciative and told me I could go.

I am more interested in public safety than looking like a moron, so I don't care if people drive by giving me the bird, or thinking i am a complete retard, or a "whacker"

As far as the retail value of my car.. I drive a 1995, wich has already been totaled, and fixed anyway.. and I have ripped that car apart to put different things in more times than I can count.. it looks nice, but I can not see that car being sold.. I'll drive it back into the ground

Thanks to USMCTrooper! you have been the most helpful so far.

Does anyone know how I can apply for a permit of if i would need one? I was told that because my vehicle will not be moving, I cannot be charged because I am not operating a motor vehichle.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> I try to avoid accidents while driving a marked cruiser, never mind my personal car.


Yeah, but how many have you caused?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"I was told that because my vehicle will not be moving,I cannot be charged because I am not operating a motor vehichle."

*What a true whacker statement !!!!!*
*Come to MA and see how quick it happens.*
*Click-Click*


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

*pop-lock truck*

A what?

*I witnessed a number of accidents witch I stopped for*

Bigjoe...You're creepy or just a huge shit magnet.

My advice. Try getting a small single yellow strobe and affixing it to your head just in case you see an accident when you are skateboarding. Just a suggestion because starting small is always good. That way you get a basic sense of safe and proper positioning when responding to an accident. You don't happen to have a scanner also?...Because thats for the advanced classes....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Try getting a small single yellow strobe and affixing it to your head just in case you see an accident when you are skateboarding.


 :L: RP!


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Better off ride a bike, if you need a siren just remove the seat.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

This has got to be SOT...


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Do a web search for CMPSA - I am sure they would loev to have you join their ranks


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> This has got to be SOT...


It's not SOT unless he moved to Raleigh North Carolina


----------



## BigJoeW (Jul 17, 2007)

Can someone spell out what SOT stands for? thanks.

On the other hand, I am very disapointed at the level of professionalism and maturity used in this thread. It is people like _The RP _and _Wolfman_ who make officers appear to be spineless control freaks. (I know they may not be legit officers, but Wolfman, an Admin?? come on..) Please, if you have something to say, at least make it relevent to the topic.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Sure thing pal, SOT means *Solar Optical Telescope*, or *School of Theology, *depending on its usage.. HAHA


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

BigJoeW said:


> On the other hand, I am very disapointed at the level of professionalism and maturity used in this thread.


And the cops are very disappointed in idiots like you for *playing WANNABE.*
And your parents are very disappointed in you for *pissing your $$ away.*
And non-cops like me are very disappointed in you *because you just don't get it!*


----------



## BigJoeW (Jul 17, 2007)

SargeLorenzo said:


> ...in idiots like you...


Hmm... once again.. not on topic, and definitely not mature...


----------



## BigJoeW (Jul 17, 2007)

SargeLorenzo said:


> And your parents are very disappointed in you for *pissing your $$ away.*


I can also assure you that if I were to ask my parents opinion, they would much rather me invest my $$ into other's safety than drugs, cigs, or anything else that may impair me and endanger others..


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh shit...this is goin' downhill FAST, Let me get the popcorn


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Lighting up the vehicle isn't enough!


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

BigJoeW said:


> I can also assure you that if I were to ask my parents opinion, they would much rather me invest my $$ into other's safety than drugs, cigs, or anything else that may impair me and endanger others..


Maybe things are different in NC, but up here the only people interested in what you are looking to do are "whackers", especially to the extreme you are talking about. I assume you haven't read many other threads on here, but if you want to cease the abuse, STOP posting. Otherwise, you are gonna get flamed by almost everyone, and the rest of us will just sit back and laugh. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

USMCTrooper said:


> Yeah, but how many have you caused?


19 years, haven't so much as dented a cruiser. 

I've had a couple of drunks hit me, but that doesn't count. 



BigJoeW said:


> I can also assure you that if I were to ask my parents opinion, they would much rather me invest my $$ into other's safety than drugs, cigs, or anything else that may impair me and endanger others..


If you really want to help people, these people are mostly sincere;

http://www.reactintl.org/teaminfo/usa_teams/teams-usnc.htm


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BigJoeW said:


> Can someone spell out what SOT stands for? thanks.
> 
> On the other hand, I am very disapointed at the level of professionalism and maturity used in this thread. It is people like _The RP _and _Wolfman_ who make officers appear to be spineless control freaks. (I know they may not be legit officers, but Wolfman, an Admin?? come on..) Please, if you have something to say, at least make it relevent to the topic.


*It looks like it's time to lock and load. *

*BigJoeW is*


Shot at 2007-07-19


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

THE RP said:


> *pop-lock truck*
> 
> A what?


I think he meant a *Pop Rock* truck...you know, the confectionary sensation from back in the eighties...inch:

</IMG>


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

So far this thread has been very entertaining. Big Joe should definitely hok up with the CMPSA morons


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Bigjoe,

Do you live close to some very large power lines or did you eat a lot of lead paint when you were a youngin'...?


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

BigJoeW said:


> Can someone spell out what SOT stands for? thanks. *Can you spell out what BigJoeW stands for? Is that they called you in jail, instead of Big Bubba? *
> 
> On the other hand, I am very disapointed at the level of professionalism and maturity used in this thread. *Hey, at least we're professionals. You lack professionalism AND maturity. * It is people like _The RP _and _Wolfman_ who make officers appear to be spineless control freaks. (I know they may not be legit officers, but Wolfman, an Admin?? *WTF does that mean *come on..) Please, if you have something to say, at least make it relevent to the topic*. This is all relevent to the topic, idiot. Please, if you have something to say, at least think about it before you do so you don't look like a complete moron in front of a bunch of spineless control freaks. [/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Oh, by the way Daniel, how's that 1996 Chevrolet Lumina running? How was your 18th birthday party on May 22nd? Maybe I should give you a call sometime and we can talk cars, it's (***) *** 9923 right? We know more about you than you think, don't try acting tough, kid


Ouch!!! JoeW gets owned!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

....And the most flamed in sometime is,JoeW by TacOPs!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He sure would be surprised that we can tell him the last time he took a crap.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

:l:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

BigJoeW said:


> ...It is people like _The RP _and _Wolfman_ who make officers appear to be spineless control freaks. (I know they may not be legit officers, but Wolfman, an Admin?? come on..)..


 I would pay serious $$$ to watch you say that to either of their faces...
It would be thrill-ride fun to watch a sanctimonious, smart mouth whacker dismantled piece-by-piece...

Good work Tac!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

BIG JOE, TAKE YODA'S ADVISE


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> snotnosed milquetoast wannabee whacker


Great...beer on the monitor...hope it doesn't ruin the non-reflective coating!

"Milquetoast"...beautiful. Maybe Gil can change his handle to "Walter Mitty".



</IMG>


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Good work Tac!


Thank you, thank you very much.

Do you think I scared him away?


----------



## BigJoeW (Jul 17, 2007)

TacOps said:


> Oh, by the way Daniel, how's that 1996 Chevrolet Lumina running? How was your 18th birthday party on May 22nd? Maybe I should give you a call sometime and we can talk cars, it's (***) *** 9923 right? We know more about you than you think, don't try acting tough, kid.


Yea, Google BigJoeW thats what comes up.. I would be impressed, but my 8 year old neighbor can do that.. in fact, go ahead, call me, i really wouldn't mind. as for the chevy, Its a piece.. My 18th was good too, thanks for asking! I mean, If thats who you think I am..

This will most likely be my last post because I have infact found a local LEO. but I'll check back sometime..

"Daniel"


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

BigJoeW said:


> I have infact found a local LEO.


I think he thought this was a dating service. Good for you, long distance relationships never work anyways.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

time to get out the marshmallows to roast on the flames. I haven't seen such a turd on here in a while.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

BigJoeW said:


> Yea, Google BigJoeW thats what comes up.. I would be impressed, but my 8 year old neighbor can do that.. in fact, go ahead, call me, i really wouldn't mind. as for the chevy, Its a piece.. My 18th was good too, thanks for asking! I mean, If thats who you think I am..
> 
> This will most likely be my last post because I have infact found a local LEO. but I'll check back sometime..
> 
> "Daniel"


WOW GUYS!!!! WE HAVE A ROCKET SCIENTIST HERE! He actually figured out our secret. GOOGLE.

Maybe I should have posted your entire phone number so everyone can call you.

I think something is seriously wrong upstairs with this whacker. Usually they try to be best friends with cops, I don't run accross hostile spineless control freak whackers that often.

I hope your relationship works out with that local LEO, maybe you guys can go whackin sometime.

It's ok to face your problems, you can't overcome them until you realize you have them. Maybe your local LEO can go to counciling with you. We know it can be hard living with the whacker syndrome, and we realize this isn't the real you talking, it's just the inner whacker, it's ok, you'll get through it.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

That was entertainment


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_dcs2244.............._
_Not really...well, except for the disco ball/light thingy...and Rainbow/Sabbath/Trower...just sayin'..._

wow , another Robin Trower fan , who da thunk it ? 
Jeff Beck could jam too !

as far as civilians doing accident scenes , that doesn't sound too smart. marked cruisers with blue lights get hit along with the officers in them so why would these ass**les stop for john q public in his own car with flashing yellow lights ?

there was one guy who had these big ass yellow lights on his 1985 monte carlo ( south shore maybe ? ) and he was out there during rush hour doing some kind of free AAA.

the guys in the CVS vans are a better idea. had one help me out last fall. rear ended a guy at the braintree spit and he gave me a crow bar to pry the radiator off my fan.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> _dcs2244.............._
> _Not really...well, except for the disco ball/light thingy...and Rainbow/Sabbath/Trower...just sayin'..._
> 
> wow , another Robin Trower fan , who da thunk it ?
> Jeff Beck could jam too !


Yeah, and Tony Iommi was pretty under-rated, too...and don't get me started about the speed of Ace Frealey (sp?)...oh, and Johnny Winter, anyone? (All Tore Down; Buick McCain....or how about "snortin' whiskey and drinkin' cocaine")... 
</IMG></IMG>


----------

